# Lets get my Ati Radeon 9800 working

## Takenover83

Ive been toying around with linux for about a year now and I am still a complete newb. Ive recently purchased a ati product, in the past I have been a nvidia fan (GF4 TI 4400 128M last card). I never really had problems getting my Nvidia card up and running with 3d Accel in Linux.

I been reading threw the docs here and there seems to be alot to do to get a ATI up and running in Gentoo.

I have Gentoo setup and am awaiting a Window Manager installation.

I have installed Xfree and tried installing the Ati drivers and recieved some wierd error(tainted?) once it was up and going.  I have ran both xf86config and fglrxconfig (wasnt sure on which one to run) . I set my monitor refresh up with the help of google.

I tried to test it with startx but I get a black screen followed by errors. Something to do with Agp etc... 

I would post the log files if I could figure out how to get them on a floppy disk from the shell (im on Xp right now)

I used Genkernel to setup my kernel using Game-sources. Im not to sure how to enable or disable certain options yet (genkernel --config?) but im guessing I will need to set it up to get my card working.

So I am asking for your help because I am completly lost. Thankyou

O and Hi! (1st post)

----------

## rajeshd

Here's what worked for me with gentoo-sources-2.4.20-r8:

Compile a kernel with:

- AGPGART set as a module

- Disable DRI option

- Disable framebuffers

Load the Kernel's AGPGART module on boot by placing "agpgart" in /etc/modules.autoload.

Use "fglrxconfig" to create /etc/X11/XF86Config-4. When it asks you which AGPGART module you want (internal or not), select in favor of Kernel (i.e. not internal AGP.)

I had problems with InternalAGP, although it is known to have worked for others. 

Try this first and let's see if it makes a difference.[/list]

----------

## Takenover83

Will give this a run in a few minutes.

Thx for the help.

*crosses fingers*

Can I set these options by using the command "genkernel --config"?

----------

## Pete_Keller

Takenover83,

Yes Genkernel --config should work,

Pete

----------

## Takenover83

edited*

read belowLast edited by Takenover83 on Sun Oct 26, 2003 10:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Takenover83

Ok I reconfigured my kernel like decribed. 

Once I reboot I see the agpgart.o Modules failes to start.

So I run 

```
/sbin/insmod agpgart
```

and recieve a error.

```
Using /lib/modules/2.4.20-gaming-r3/kernel/drivers/char/agp/agpgart.o

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gaming-r3/kernel/drivers/char/agp/agpgart.o : init-module : No such device
```

So I go look in directory 

"/lib/modules/2.4.20-gaming-r3/kernel/drivers/char/agp/"

And sure enough the "agpgart.o" IS there.

So close but now what do I do?

----------

## rajeshd

Does "dmesg" show any further errors when you insmod agpgart?

----------

## Takenover83

ran 

```
dmseg
```

Seen a couple errors

```
agpgart: unsupported bridge

agpgart: no supported devices found
```

[/code]

----------

## rajeshd

What are the specs for your Motherboard?

Also, if AGP is set to 8x in your BIOS try lowering it down to 4x.

----------

## Takenover83

Lowered to 4x ,still get the same error's

Biostar Nforce 2 m7ncd-A02 version 3.0

I have installed the Nforce-net drivers, are there other Mobo drivers I need to install?

----------

## pjp

Moved from Installing Gentoo.

----------

## rajeshd

try modprobing like this on system boot (remove agpgart from /etc/modules.autoload first):

```

modprobe agpgart agp_try_unsupported=1

```

----------

## Takenover83

I started over from stratch and used the Vanilla-sources (they have some nvidia chipset support)

Used the instructions from this thread and others when configuring the kernel.

Installed Xfree and then installed the ati-drivers.

Configured it with fglrxconfig.

Gave it a try with startx and it worked  :Smile: 

Thx for all the help!

----------

